
Apoorva Mehta had 20 failed startups before Instacart - elmar
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-himi-apoorva-mehta-20170105-story.html
======
11thEarlOfMar
Tracey Lien completely missed the punch line: Mehta got into YC 2 months late
by ordering a 6 pack and having it delivered to Garry Tan at YC Offices [0]. I
thought this was legend.

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/how-instacart-hacked-
yc/](https://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/how-instacart-hacked-yc/)

